# My chrome book: Chrome OS is missing or damaged



## layla777 (Apr 23, 2020)

I have an acer chrome book, and whenever i open it, it says “Chrome OS is missing or damaged” I have tried many different ways to fix this, but none work. Please help!!


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi, check here and let us know if any of the suggestions help you.
https://support.google.com/chromebook/answer/1080595?hl=en


----------

